# Do Kindle books always include the photos/illustrations from the original?



## laurie9983 (Jun 9, 2009)

New to the Kindle world and just downloaded the book, "What Marie Antoinette Wore to the Revolution."  The text refers to illustration "plates," but if they're in the book, I can't find them.  And with this kind of book, the illustrations are important.  Are they there somewhere?  If not, did Amazon tell me that before I ordered it?  Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't speak for all books, but some that have illustrations do include them in the Kindle edition. An example is The Little Prince. Of course, those are drawings, not photographs, and they are B&W not color. But they render fairly well.

If you are not happy with the book, you can contact Amazon within 7 days of purchase and they'll refund the money. Do tell them why. And you might put a review on Amazon letting people know that the illustrations are not included.

Scuttlebutt is that once the DX comes out more books with illustrations will be Kindlized and optimized to work on the DX. But no one really knows. And it would still be B&W, of course.

And, hey! Welcome to KindleBoards. . . .head on down to the Introductions forum and tell us a little bit about yourself!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

laurie9983 said:


> New to the Kindle world and just downloaded the book, "What Marie Antoinette Wore to the Revolution." The text refers to illustration "plates," but if they're in the book, I can't find them. And with this kind of book, the illustrations are important. Are they there somewhere? If not, did Amazon tell me that before I ordered it? Thanks!


Pictures are sometimes included, but not always. I have not figured out a way to tell in advance if they are there or not which is a disappointment. If you have purchased the book within the past 7 days, you can return it for a refund (call customer service) and you might want to explain why you are unhappy with it.

L


----------

